# أهـــــــــــــــــداف وأمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــانــــــــــــــــي



## هبة السماء (10 يوليو 2009)

أهـــــداف ,, وأمانـي
​ ​ 




​ ​ لكل منا أمنية كبيرة مدللـة نطلق العنان لدلالها وتترعرع في أذهاننا وقلوبنا ، ونشرد بها إلى المستحيل ، ترتفع بنا فوق هذه الحياة إلى حياة أفضل..وأجمل..وأعذب حيث المتعة والرضا،،،ولكن سرعان ما نصحو فنجدنا على ذات الأرض ، في ذات البلد ، وذات المدينة ، وذات الحي ، وذات البيت ، وذات المشكلة ، وذات الظروف ، لم نفارقها قيد أنملة ، لم تغير تلك اللحظات الجميلة سوى أمانينا فقد غدت الأمنية أكبر من حجمها بأضعاف ، وزادت الفجوة بين الأماني والواقع لتسكن الإحباط واليأس في نفوسنا ، فما الذي يمحو بأس نفوسنا ويعيدنا إلى الأرض أكثر سعادة بعد شرودنا بأمانينا ؟ ما الذي يجعل مستحيل أمانينا ممكنا ؟ من يحول الشرود إلى بوابة تقدم نحو المعالي ؟
إنه الهـــدف​ كما قال ( واشنطن ارفنج) " الفرق بين الأغبياء والأذكياء أن الأغبياء يملكون حكماً أما الأذكياء فيملكون هدفا ً"
حقا لكل منا أماني كثيرة ولكن ليس لنا جميعا أهدافا ،،،

ويبقى السؤال لماذا الأهداف ؟​ إن كلمة هدف تشعرك باتجاه أو قبلة تتحرك نحوها تضبط إيقاع خطواتك تعيدك دوما إليها لتصحح مسارك ومسيرك فالعاقل لا يركب السيارة وينطلق بها دون وجهة حتى يتدارك ويسأل نفسه بعد سيره إلى أين أسير وإنما ركوبه يعني انه ينوي وجهة بعينها وحتى نتعود عادات الناجحين ونتمكن من تحويل الأهداف إلى واقع ملموس هيا بنا نكتبها ثم نكتبها كأولويات لنلتفت ونحن نكتبها إلى ما يلي : 
- لتكن أهدافنا واضحة ومحددة فنستطيع أن نقول نريد أن نزيد دخلنا مئة دينار إضافية لان هذا التحديد يوجه إجراءاتنا وهدفنا التالي
- لنحدد وقتاً مرناً لتحقيق هدفنا ففي التحديد للوقت يفيدنا في تقييم مستوى نجاحنا.
- لتكن أهدافنا واقعية وقابلة للتحقيق وذات أولوية وفي نفس الوقت تمثل تحديا بالنسبة لنا حتى لا يصعب وجود حافز نفسي لتحقيقها وإصرارا ولنتذكر توماس أديسون الذي سجل في النهاية براءة اختراع المصباح بعد عشرات المحاولات الفاشلة ولنتذكر واصل بن عطاء الذي كان عنده مخرج حرف الراء فاحشا فهدف إلى الوعظ والخطابة بكلمات تخلو من حرف الراء وتحدى نفسه ومحيطه وهيأ خطبه حتى أصبح خطيبا وواعظا مفوها. 
- لنضع إجراءات محددة توصل للهدف فهذه الإجراءات تمثل خطة العمل لنا ولنناقشها مع من سيشاركنا العمل فان هذا مفيد لنا في النظر إلى إمكانية التحقيق، ولنكتب أهدافنا حتى لا تبقى أمنيات فالدراسات تشير إلى أن 3% من الناس يقومون بكتابة أهدافهم فهل سنبقى من ال 97% الذين يهملون كتابة الأهداف........ فكتابتها تشدنا إليها.
ولنجعل أهدافنا المكتوبة شعارا نعلقه في كل مكان له صلة بنا، على سطح مكتبنا، على جدار غرفتنا، على مرآة غرفة نومنا... وذلك لنتجه إليه دوما
ثم لنطلق العنان لخيالنا متصورين حالنا وقد تحققت أهدافنا.
مثلا تخيل نفسك بعد أن هدفت لتنمية مهارة القيادة لديك خلال عام وقد شاركت في العديد من الدورات التي تؤهلك للقيادة وطبقت توصياتها جميعا وتأهلت لقيادة مؤسستك أو غيرها.
وفي النهاية لنتذكر أن نبدأ وأعيننا دوما على النهاية بان اكتسابنا لمهارة تحديد الأهداف هي أولى خطوات النجاح.



*" إذا كنت لا تعرف إلى أي مكان تتجه فكل الرياح غير* *مواتية "*​



​ ​ لا إلــه إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين​


----------



## مهندس محمد 2 (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع أخت هبة .. ومزيدا من الابداعات 

بوركت ودمت


----------

